

Ask HN: Certification services for OSS professionals - seele

Hi everyone,<p>I've build a first prototype of web platform that will allow companies and individuals involved in open source projects easily provide professional certification services around their products / technologies.<p>Do you think there is any demand for such product?<p>IMHO the service will be valuable for:<p>a) OSS authors and contributors - as a source of money to support their efforts,<p>b) professional users of OSS (developers, admins, etc.) - giving them opportunity to improve their knowledge, prove their professional credibility, promote their expertise,<p>c) clients using OSS in their projects and businesses - making easier for them to find experts in specific products / technologies (esp. less popular).<p>I will be happy to hear your feedback on the idea.<p>In the meanwhile we're preparing for private beta.<p>If you're interested in beta invitations, please visit http://www.certihub.com/<p>Best regards,
DD<p>PS. I have a technical background, plus tech and design skills, yet I'm looking for a partner with experience in front-end development (HTML5/CSS/jQuery) and UI &#38; UX design. I believe that magic things happen when you collaborate with talented people, so if you're interested, please contact me at certihubhq /at/ gmail.com.
======
kesipyc
I think it's a valid idea. I'm not aware of anything similar to this. I can
see it shining especially for clients finding experts in less popular
technologies.

There are two crucial points for this project to succeed: 1) Platform must be
recognizable by clients - those certificates has to be acknowledged. 2) A few
popular open source projects should join with their products

~~~
seele
Thanks for feedback! About the recognition and acknowledgement - the idea is
to allow OSS authors / maintainers / contributors / OSS project team members
build and maintain their "authorised" certification programs as a part of the
project (just like they maintain documentation).

------
ldebowczyk
Interesting idea. Would be ideal if Apache Software Foundation joined to your
project with certificates for palette of their products.

------
fridi
Success of this project depends on participation of subjects which accept this
way of certification.

